# Marcin Kowalczyk (Maskow) New MultiBLD WR: 32/37 (57:39.00)



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=163&cat=19&rnd=1

Amazing! I knew he would do it 

E: This might be posted in the wrong place, Mods?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay, he went to a comp!  Congrats!


----------



## moralsh (Mar 9, 2013)

As somebody said in other thread is frightening that we all now he still has quite room to improve. Congrats!


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 9, 2013)

amazing!!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 9, 2013)

<3 is there a video? Picture will do too, just wanna see the awesome moment.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 9, 2013)

i can never under stand multibld scores, someone explain. e.g. is this supposed to be impressive?


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i can never under stand multibld scores, someone explain. e.g. is this supposed to be impressive?



Well, It is WR

The multiBLD scores are determined by points. Number of points = Successes - Failures

Maskow failed 5 cubes, and succeeded with 32. 32-5=27 Maskow scored 27 points = New WR


----------



## moralsh (Mar 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i can never under stand multibld scores, someone explain. e.g. is this supposed to be impressive?



the fraction represents cubes solved/cubes attemped

The score formula is cubes solved minus cubes not solved ( 32 - 5 = 27 in this case) if the score is the same, whoever does it in the shorter space of time qualifies ahead.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice! I knew he would be back!


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 9, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome! Wonder if he will do another attempt . Was only a matter of time till he got it again.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats Marcin!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats, after so many UWR's he deserves this


----------



## rohsjalhez (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow. Well done!


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 9, 2013)

He beat it by 4 points and 6 cubes :O


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i can never under stand multibld scores, someone explain. e.g. is this supposed to be impressive?


He memorized 37 cubes, put on a blindfold, and ended up with 32 of them solved. In under an hour.


----------



## coinman (Mar 9, 2013)

I think this is one of the most impressive things I herd of in the history of cubing (and I have been cubing sins 1980), who else would even try 37 cube in one hour?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 9, 2013)

Top 3 were 56/62


----------



## tx789 (Mar 9, 2013)

jeez it only a matter of time before he gets >40/>40 it is getting closer to 60/60


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

tx789 said:


> jeez it only a matter of time before he gets 40/40 getting closer to 60/60



If I'd understood correctly, Maskow usually does an odd number of cubes, so it will be either 39 or 41  Not sure though


----------



## Julian (Mar 9, 2013)

The fact that he beat the WR (his own, no less) by 4 points, with 10 points less than his potential score...

Damn.


----------



## Thenio (Mar 9, 2013)

This is video
but it isn't all.
It is only solve a few cubes.




Later should be the whole 1 hour solve xD


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome! Great Job!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 10, 2013)

Fantastic achievement but I bet he expected to see 37 solved cubes when he took his blindfold off.

Well done.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

What kind of a reaction is that?? He broke a World Record!


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2013)

Heh, you can tell he was disappointed  . Still crazy though!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What kind of a reaction is that?? He broke a World Record!



i'd guess that sub30 is bad for him on multibld.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 10, 2013)

The poor guy holding the paper. Probably like 20 minutes. But wow. Amazing. I can barely do 1/1


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 10, 2013)

I am really impressed by how fast Marcun turns dying multi. Well done!


----------

